# Power Steering Problem??



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Ok guys, I need your help in figuring out what the heck is causing this noise. Basically, every few days when I start the car for the first time in the morning there is this loud whining/clicking sound coming from under the hood. After a few secs it quiets a bit, then as I back out the garage it starts up again and then when i turn the wheel theres a loud whine like a power steering problem. I've checked under the hood to see if a belt was loose but couldn't find anything. I've turned the wheels all the way in both directions and inspected them for any signs of damage but found nothing. :confused This doesn't happen everytime just every other day and only after its sat over nite. Any help would be appreciated guys, as it doesn't pay to take it to the dealer since they won't be able to duplicate the problem. Thanks!!! :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*My first thought was the power steering pump. Then the steering rack itself but it doesn't make sense to be the rack if the car is still. With regards to the whine maybe a vacuum problem? Clicking sounds like injectors sticking maybe? Once the engine warms the noise subsides. Valve taps and warm oil is quieting them? Just throwing some possibilities out there. *


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Is your car an auto? I found a bulliton for "Whine noise in park or neutral"


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, its an A4 and the only mods I have done is a full stereo system with two kicker amps feeding off the battery. The whine upon startup seems to quiet down after a few mins until i put it in reverse then it gets louder for a sec, then it really gets loud as I turn the wheel after backing out the garage. I also noticed that when i hit the gas after backing out the car sounds like a windup car, with the whine getting louder the more gas i give it. Then after a few mins everything is fine!! The whine, the noise when I turn the wheel, all mysteriously gone!! WTF?!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> Is your car an auto? I found a bulliton for "Whine noise in park or neutral"


Please post it.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

They have this listed under _2005 GTO_ but I thought the GTO's transmission was a 4L65?:confused 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2005 Pontiac GTO 
Subject: 4T65E Whine Noise Park/Neutral - keywords bearing drive sprocket support #PIP3894 - (08/17/2006) 



Models: All 2000-2007 Passenger Vehicles with 4T65E Transmission 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The following diagnosis might be helpful if the vehicle exhibits the symptom(s) described in this PI.

Condition/Concern:
The vehicle may exhibit a whine Noise P/N, gone when in Drive when not moving.

Recommendation/Instructions:
The suggested diagnosis is to shift to drive, apply brake and raise engine RPM. Noise should diminish (may not go away).

If noise is diminished or eliminated, suspect drive or driven sprocket support bearings, or gear bearing (most common is drive sprocket support bearing).

Visually Inspect Drive Sprocket Support Needle bearing for spalled needle roller.

Replace Drive Sprocket Support item #522 (includes 521/523).


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> 2005 Pontiac GTO
> Subject: 4T65E Whine Noise Park/Neutral - keywords bearing drive sprocket support #PIP3894 - (08/17/2006)


Gotta be a misprint. The 4t65e is the trans that comes in the w-bodies. Its a front wheel drive tranny.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Well I was looking on the other gto forum for help with my power steering noise and couldn't believe I forgot to check the most obvious thing while I was under the hood. The power steering fluid level!!! Duh..:willy: Low and behold the reservoir was almost bone freakin dry!!! I inspected all the hoses for leaks and surrounding parts where fluid might have leaked but found none. Where the heck did all my power steering fluid go?? Well, off to the auto store for some fluid tomorrow, and I was surprised to find that these cars take dexron III automatic transmission fluid for power steering fluid. :confused Hope this fixes my problem as it's quite embarrassing. Thanks for the help. :cheers


----------



## johnasaurus (Sep 14, 2009)

*lost power steering fluid*

Did you find out where the leak was or if there was a leak. I am finding spots under my car and they are pink and I have a M6 so it isn't from a trans cooler. I would not expect to have problems like this with a car with only 30,000 miles. It must be power steering fluid and its coming from under the A/C compressor, but that uses a lublicant that is tan or brown. I am taking "her" in to my local independent mechanic tomorrow, hopefully its not going to be too serious. I love this car........It gets more double takes than any car I've ever owned!!


Brazen Orange, M6, Magnaflow axle back


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

johnasaurus said:


> I love this car........It gets more double takes than any car I've ever owned!!
> 
> 
> Brazen Orange, M6, Magnaflow axle back


Try driving a classic GTO.  :cool


----------



## johnasaurus (Sep 14, 2009)

*Rukee*



Rukee said:


> Try driving a classic GTO.  :cool


Your car is beautiful! I had one just like it, minus the top, tri-power, and wood wheel....................40 years ago.


----------



## TORRID2004GTO (Apr 17, 2007)

i had the same problem with the power steering fluid dissapearing as well, took it to the dealer, said there was a TSB for leaking fluid hoses, they were leaking towards the bottom of the car infact, dealer said all they had to do was tighten them and i havent had the problem since.


----------



## kamran (Jan 19, 2010)

Has any one had problems with their 2006 GTO power steer pump hose leaking? I have been replacing mine evry 3-4 months. The hose coming from the power steering pump keeps breaking the seal and leaking fluid every where. Is there a solution????


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

kamran said:


> Has any one had problems with their 2006 GTO power steer pump hose leaking? I have been replacing mine evry 3-4 months. The hose coming from the power steering pump keeps breaking the seal and leaking fluid every where. Is there a solution????


How full do you keep your fluid? Overfilling can cause pressure to build forcing it out. Is the hose the right one for the car? Don't know if these pumps use a pressure hose but if they do are you using one? Could be a malfunctioning pump causing pressure to back up?


----------



## Joshwiththegto (Nov 12, 2020)

Devils3023 said:


> Yeah, its an A4 and the only mods I have done is a full stereo system with two kicker amps feeding off the battery. The whine upon startup seems to quiet down after a few mins until i put it in reverse then it gets louder for a sec, then it really gets loud as I turn the wheel after backing out the garage. I also noticed that when i hit the gas after backing out the car sounds like a windup car, with the whine getting louder the more gas i give it. Then after a few mins everything is fine!! The whine, the noise when I turn the wheel, all mysteriously gone!! WTF?!


It could be engine noise from your radio since it is after market mine has the same little wine when I hit the gas


----------

